# [gelöst] Failed to emerge media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

## oliver2104

Hallo,

mache ca. alle 2 - 4 Tage ein world-update. Bekomme seit kurzem aber die Meldung:

```
Failed to emerge media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1
```

habe im Netz noch keine hilfreiche Lösung gefunden und möchte Euch um Hilfe bitten.

poste jetzt mal die Kompilierung ab dem Zeitpunkt zu dem meiner Meinung nach der erste Fehler auftritt.

```

libtool: link: cc -o /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86/gst-libs/gst/egl/tmp-introspecteDf09k/.libs/GstEGL-1.0 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86/gst-libs/gst/egl/tmp-introspecteDf09k/GstEGL-1.0.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L. ./.libs/libgstegl-1.0.so -lgio-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgstvideo-1.0 -lgstbase-1.0 -lgstreamer-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -pthread

./.libs/libgstegl-1.0.so: undefined reference to `eglDestroyImageKHR'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['../../../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', 'cc', '-o', '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86/gst-libs/gst/egl/tmp-introspecteDf09k/GstEGL-1.0', '-export-dynamic', '-march=core2', '-O2', '-pipe', '-Wl,-O1', '-Wl,--as-needed', '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86/gst-libs/gst/egl/tmp-introspecteDf09k/GstEGL-1.0.o', '-L.', 'libgstegl-1.0.la', '-lgio-2.0', '-Wl,--export-dynamic', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-pthread', '-lgstvideo-1.0', '-lgstbase-1.0', '-lgstreamer-1.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lglib-2.0']' returned non-zero exit status 1

Makefile:1066: recipe for target 'GstEGL-1.0.gir' failed

make[4]: *** [GstEGL-1.0.gir] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86/gst-libs/gst/egl'

Makefile:716: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86/gst-libs/gst'

Makefile:707: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86/gst-libs'

Makefile:873: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-abi_x86_32.x86'

Makefile:801: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed
```

Last edited by oliver2104 on Fri Jan 02, 2015 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab jetzt die Lösung gefunden:

Nach temporärer Umstellung meiner OpenGL Implementation von nvidia auf xorg-x11,

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

hat es geklappt.

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, sollte normal nicht vorkommen :-/

Darf man fragen mit welcher nvidia-drivers Version das auftrat?

----------

## oliver2104

kann das leider nicht so genau beantworten. 

Mein Problem mit den gst-plugins ist Mitte Dezember bei einem world-update aufgetreten.

War dann auf Urlaub und hab am 2.1.2015 neuerlich ein world-update versucht.

Da befanden sich auf der Updateliste zusätzlich die Pakete: webkit-gtk-2.4.7 und webkit-gtk-2.4.7-r200

beide Pakete haben dann folgende hilfreiche Fehlermeldung ausgegeben:

```
webkit-gtk freezes while compiling if x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers is

used as the system OpenGL library. We are very sorry about that.

You should temporarily select Mesa as the system OpenGL library:

 # eselect opengl set xorg-x11

 and then run emerge again.

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/463960 for more details.
```

Hab das auch so gemacht und das world-update inkl. mittlerweile nachgereihter gst-plugins lief problemlos.

dzt. habe ich nvidia-drivers 343.36 die aber möglicherweise erst durch das update installiert wurden.

vorher hatte ich die Version 343.22-r2 in Verwendung.

----------

